# Dustin Schöne fängt Mega-Zander in YouTube-Wettkampf Zander Pro



## Elmar Elfers (28. Mai 2021)

Was für ein Ding! Zander sind allgemein schon schöne Fische, aber die großen Exemplare sehen absolut hammermäßig aus, finde ich.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Mai 2021)

Yep, ich habe die Folge schon gesehen vergangenes Wochenende. Ähnelt ja der Perch Pro, aber da hier ein paar andere Gesichter am Start sind und ich eher der Zander- als der Barschangler bin, finde ich das sehr interessant und vor allem (nicht zuletzt durch diesen Traumfisch hier - dickes Petri an der Stelle) sehr spannend.
Ich bin echt gespannt, wie die Z Pro ausgeht...

Ach so, Gewinnspiel...ja: *Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)
*


----------



## ado (28. Mai 2021)

Zum Gewinnspiel: * Nays PRDTR 50 in der Farbe C-04 „Schwarz“.*

Zum Interview und zu Dustin, 
Ich schau Dustin und auch Tobias in den Wettkämpfen echt gerne zu. Sie bilden ein sehr authentisches und sympathisches Duo. 

Vor allem auch schön, dass sich beide an den einzelnen Fischen erfreuen können und auch die Schönheit der kleineren Fische im Blick haben (war vor allem bei Perch Pro der Fall)

Ich freu mich auf weitere entspannte Stunden beim zugucken. Und sollten Dustin Mal in Südbayern fischen wollen darf er sich gerne melden


----------



## rustaweli (28. Mai 2021)

Bin nicht der Zanderfreak, aber was für ein Fisch, Hut ab! Vor allem aber was für ein Team, Dustin und Tobi, für mich absolut begnadete Angler und bodenständig über Jahre. Schade das Tobi nicht beim YPC dieses Jahr dabei sein "kann".
Schön das es hier auch endlich Berichte und Interviews mit und über die Jungs gibt! Da wurden hier viele Möglichkeiten in den letzten Jahren verpasst.

Nays PRDTR 50 C-04


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2021)

Ich sag nur Team Chaos


----------



## Slappy (28. Mai 2021)

Was eine Maschine   
Dustin scheint echt ein Wettkampf-Glücksschwein zu sein. Immer wieder PB bei Wettkämpfen ist schon interessant, Petri dafür 

Und das Gewinnspiel ist cool, also die Antwort ist 
*Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*


----------



## Nuesse (28. Mai 2021)

Schöner Fisch   
Hätte ich mir auch gegönnt 

Zum Gewinnspiel 

Keitech Fat Swing Impact 5,8 Firetiger


----------



## rustaweli (28. Mai 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Was eine Maschine
> Dustin scheint echt ein Wettkampf-Glücksschwein zu sein. Immer wieder PB bei Wettkämpfen ist schon interessant, Petri dafür
> 
> Und das Gewinnspiel ist cool, also die Antwort ist
> *Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*


Erschreckend ist das dies bei ihm oder Tobi nix mehr mit Glück zu tun hat. Wahnsinn wie und vor allem erfolgreich die beiden angeln. Weiß noch wie Dustin gegen Heribert rausflog. Spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde, nur ein Big Fisch fehlte Dustin. Nach Abpfiff noch nen Wurf und er hat tatsächlich wieder nen Riesen dran. Und zu Tobi kann man überhaupt nichts mehr sagen sondern nur mit offenem Mund zuschauen. Freut mich das die 2 ein Team bilden.


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiß noch wie Dustin gegen Heribert rausflog. Spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde, nur ein Big Fisch fehlte Dustin. Nach Abpfiff noch nen Wurf und er hat tatsächlich wieder nen Riesen dran.


Ja mit dem hätte er eine Sekunde vorher noch gewonnen


----------



## Slappy (28. Mai 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Erschreckend ist das dies bei ihm oder Tobi nix mehr mit Glück zu tun hat. Wahnsinn wie und vor allem erfolgreich die beiden angeln. Weiß noch wie Dustin gegen Heribert rausflog. Spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde, nur ein Big Fisch fehlte Dustin. Nach Abpfiff noch nen Wurf und er hat tatsächlich wieder nen Riesen dran. Und zu Tobi kann man überhaupt nichts mehr sagen sondern nur mit offenem Mund zuschauen. Freut mich das die 2 ein Team bilden.


Das stimmt schon, die beiden haben eine sehr sehr starke Quote


----------



## BaFO (28. Mai 2021)

Das ist echt ein mega Fisch!!!! 
Da scheinen die Nays Köder ja zu funktionieren.

Gefangen wurde der Zander auf den

NAYS PRDTR 50 C-04

LG Max


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. Mai 2021)

Sehr schöner Fisch  So einen will ich auch mal fangen!

Und die Antwort fürs Gewinnspiel ist:   *Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Mai 2021)

Angeln und Wettkampf passen bei mir überhaupt nicht zusammen.

Und wie der Fisch vermarktet wird - immerhin ehrlich zugegeben , ebenfalls nicht.

Abgesehen von monetären ( Werbe ) Absichten fällt mir da nur ein, dass der Leistungsgedanke scheinbar auch auf die Nutzung von Fischbeständen übertragen wird.

Wer hat den Längsten, wer ist der Bessere? Welche Köder sind  anscheinend die Besten , die "man" kaufen sollte ?

Ich habe da ein grundsätzlich anderes Verständnis von waidgerechter Angelei.

Für mich ist das "Kirmesangeln" auf Kosten der Kreatur Fisch.

In Deutschland - meiner Meinung nach - zu Recht  verboten.

Nur meine pers. Meinung - aber da stehe ich auch zu.

R.S.


----------



## Lil Torres (30. Mai 2021)

absoluter traumfisch!!  fängt man wohl nur einmal im leben...

die antwort lautet: *Nays PRDTR 50 in der Farbe C-04 „Schwarz“. *


----------



## zandertex (30. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Fisch!
Köder ist: Nays PRDTR 50 C-04


----------



## Martin1546 (31. Mai 2021)

Wow das ist ja ein dicker Klopper.


----------



## necropolis (7. Juni 2021)

Sehr geiler Fisch und ein super Team!
Gewinnspiel, die Antwort ist:
*Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*


----------



## stoppel (7. Juni 2021)

Was wie ein Traumfisch!!!
Dickes Petri dazu

Gewinnspiel:*Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*


----------



## Hannes85 (7. Juni 2021)

Richtig toller Zander!

Gefangen mit: Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (8. Juni 2021)

Das Nays Gewinnspiel ist beendet, der Gewinner wird von uns benachrichtigt.


----------



## rustaweli (8. Juni 2021)

Danke auch hier nochmals!
Sind meine ersten Nays Produkte und sie werden auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit zum Einsatz kommen. Vielleicht kann ich ja das Zanderchen von Dustin toppen.


----------



## Jurben (17. Juni 2021)

WOW!
So einen Zander fängt man nicht alle Tage.

Gewinnspielantwort: *Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*

Gruß,
Jurben


----------



## Nuesse (18. Juni 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> WOW!
> So einen Zander fängt man nicht alle Tage.
> 
> Gewinnspielantwort: *Nays PRDTR 50 (C-04)*
> ...


*Einsendeschluss ist der 7. Juni 2021*.


----------



## Jurben (18. Juni 2021)

Ach verdammt. Wer lesen kann....
Sorry


----------



## rustaweli (30. Juni 2021)

Klasse Sache, gerade erhalten!
70 Teile, freue mich riesig!




Vielleicht kann ich dann ja bald was anderes als diese Dame in der Hand halten.




Warte noch auf eine neue Rute und werde dann berichten.
Ein Barsch oder Zander sollten bei der Menge doch zu verführen sein.

Vielen Dank jedenfalls an der Stelle an das AB Team und das Team Nays Baits um Dustin Schöne!
Dank schön!


----------



## Verstrahlt (30. Juni 2021)

Nen Zander Kuscheltier  was es nicht alles gibt  und herzlichen glückwunsch zum gewinn


----------

